# Not pooping, but eating and drinking



## icrewtoo

Hello Everyone,

My 3-yr old lionhead, Buttercup, stopped pooping this morning. Last night he refused his nightly carrot and had limited stools. This morning he seemed normal (ate his banana slice and was running around). He's been eating his hay, pellets and drinking water all day, but has not pooped since 9:00 am (it is now 4:30 pm), but he is still peeing. His behavior seems normal other than the fact he is not producing any poop. I have seen him eat his cecotropes today as well.

The only thing I can think that would have caused his system to go haywire would be stress. Last night we had a couple friends over with their 1 yr old boy who was running around and screaming the whole night. Could this have caused enough stress to make him not poop? Will this go back to normal on its own or has anyone else had this experience?

Thanks much!
Elizabeth


----------



## Sweetie

I have a 3 year old lionhead mix female. She went through the same thing. What I did was I gave her some apple to help her poop. 

Your rabbit, sounds like, is constipated. Give Buttercup some apple and he/she will poop again. Apples have fiber and other antioxidants that are good for the body. 

Yes, rabbits can have apple.

I hope that this helps!


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie

you could also try papaya enzyme tablets, that'll loosen things up. Oxbow makes them, but you can also just get the chewable one for humans as long as there's no sugar/other junk added. 

If you don't see improvement by tomorrow, I would take him to the vet.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Stress can do a lot to a bunny just let her be for the rest of the day. No more Banana it has to much sugar in it. Just give her lots of hay i'm sure she'll be just fine.


----------



## icrewtoo

Thanks for all the helpful suggestions. I took away Buttercup's pellets and just gave him some hay and water. Was about to give him a slice of apple when he went into his litterbox and left a nice pile of poop! Will definitely look into the papaya tablets. I just want to make sure things keep moving along for my little guy.


----------



## Deepali Sarda

PLEASE HELP ME
My rabbit is 2.5 years old. He is eating normally. But it is almost 12 hrs that he hasn't pooped.
There are no vets around me. Please help me what I can do. Any medicines that can be easily used or found?
I have attached his photos. I am giving him belly massages (2 or 3 times)
I am from India


----------

